# Replacement bezel for the sunroof controls



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey there, Looking for info on where to possibly purchase a new bezel for my
sunroof control cluster ( tan) The one I have is broken in a few places and needs
to be taken out of service.

A junk yard might have one ,but are new parts still available ? 


Thanks jake


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Just an update. Looked all over for a matching bezel for this car. No can do. 

So I decided to make a couple of brackets to hold the broken area up to the bottom of the headliner
as it should be. So now just a simple screw driver will remove the bezel if need be. 

Even the broken sunglass holder works now. Go figure my glasses don't fit in it..... 

jake


----------

